# Reggae, reggae, reggae, Catch A Fire upstairs at the Ritzy



## Geoffjp (Jan 1, 2012)

Free. Catch A Fire brings reggae to Brixton on the first Sunday every month 8 pm to midnight. Sunday Jan 8th features Chyna Whyte in reggae unplugged style. Best JA vinyl on  the the decks.


----------

